# Video Clip Sex Đôi Sinh Viên 9x Quan Hệ Tình Dục Trên Bàn Học



## Xinh (28 Tháng tám 2012)

Video clip sex quay cảnh một đôi sinh viên 9X đang tiến hành quan hệ  tình dục ngay trong lớp học, rất nhanh chóng đoạn clip sốc này đã được  đăng tải và lan truyền nhanh chóng trên Internet.
 Theo thông tin được biết đoạn video đã được thực hiện trong một lớp  học của trường số 17 giữa thành phố Vũ Hán, tỉnh Hồ Bắc, trong thời gian  nghỉ trưa.
 http://2.bp.************/-TX2m0HFB2sY/UCIbWGPky3I/AAAAAAAALrY/0SnnzEvYSZU/Kieunu.Info-1685_wuhan_middle_school_sex_video_9_wphb.jpg
Đoạn video dài 28 phút, và nó bắt đầu từ cảnh cô gái tuổi teen nằm khỏa  thân trên bàn học. Cả hai đã cuộn tròn vào nhau và tiếng rên rỉ có thể  nghe được khá rõ khi họ đang quan hệ tình dục. Đồng thời trong lúc quan  hệ nam sinh viên đã sử dụng điện thoại để quay lại toàn bộ cảnh làm tình  của cả 2 mặc dù nữ sinh rất nhút nhát và cố gắng che dấu khuôn mặc đỏ  bừng vì xấu hổ.
 Khi thông tin về đoạn video đã bị phát tán thì rất nhiều cư dân mạng  đang cố sức tìm kiếm để thỏa mãn tính tò mò của họ và đồng thời bày tỏ  sự thất vọng và lo lắng của họ cho thế hệ mới.
 Sau đây là toàn bộ hình ảnh trong đoạn clip sex đã bị tung lên mạng:
http://2.bp.************/-u1eeG0TPJGo/UCIbWSg8sII/AAAAAAAALrg/cQKYtKdv068/Kieunu.Info-1977_wuhan_middle_school_sex_video_8_w11f.jpg
http://2.bp.************/-kiyOMC2t_TM/UCIbW80mSsI/AAAAAAAALro/YPaWHr-pm8I/Kieunu.Info-1704_wuhan_middle_school_sex_video_7_elvp.jpg
http://2.bp.************/-R0K_r23xb0k/UCIbXbcSy7I/AAAAAAAALrw/Ul3l_Nd70zk/Kieunu.Info-3676_wuhan_middle_school_sex_video_5_cnbv.jpg
http://2.bp.************/-ZbRCUSvKBS8/UCIbX0xO74I/AAAAAAAALr4/tEhHFP9lxk8/Kieunu.Info-2139_wuhan_middle_school_sex_video_4_nrh6.jpg
http://2.bp.************/-qR3P7MHl2V4/UCIbYKP4ZbI/AAAAAAAALsA/O0HNATRtr5k/Kieunu.Info-3533_wuhan_middle_school_sex_video_3_8caz.jpg
http://2.bp.************/-aGNT_FJut3Q/UCIbYjUKtwI/AAAAAAAALsI/ocNGF6fAdGM/Kieunu.Info-3063_wuhan_middle_school_sex_video_2_pfvj.jpg
http://2.bp.************/-ogYBj9T9pDQ/UCIbZN16YiI/AAAAAAAALsQ/qgh0TjSfUeM/Kieunu.Info-5794_wuhan_middle_school_sex_video_1_6m30.jpg​


----------

